# Sigma 8-16mm on FF & Crop Vs Fisheye on FF & 15-85 @ 15



## oscaroo (Jan 15, 2013)

For you all curious people.

I have to put this up in 3 parts.

Enjoy!


----------



## oscaroo (Jan 15, 2013)

Part 2


----------



## oscaroo (Jan 15, 2013)

Part 3

I had previously sought a comparison like this before purchasing the lenses, but now ... I have them all anyway


----------



## AudioGlenn (Jan 15, 2013)

interesting. is the lens hood "fixed" onto the Sigma?


----------



## oscaroo (Jan 15, 2013)

Gday.

On the Sigma the hood is fixed and is also used to hold the lens cap in place.

However, I may in the near future file away the side hoods, so that I get more horizontal.


----------



## pj1974 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks oscaroo for the comparison.

Good job, technically, and helpful labels / explanation.

I have a Canon 7D which I love (and Canon 350D... but let's not go there... lol... my trusty 1st DSLR).

Amongst my arsenal of lenses, I also have the Canon 15-85mm (love as a walk around) and the Sigma 10-20mm (great UWA).

Your comparisons are helpful. I do like the Sigma UWAs, and interesting you can use it on the 6D.

I have never ever liked the fisheye effect, so again your post makes me glad I have and am sticking with the rectangular lens versions.

Cheers... nice image! Where was this photo taken?

I live in Adelaide, South Australia.

Paul


----------



## alan_k (Jan 15, 2013)

Not sure what you mean by a "fixed" lens hood on the 8-16- it is entirely removable, but when attached to the lens it is radially symmetric so there is no advantage to rotating it one way or the other.


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 15, 2013)

Love the 8-15 Fish~ Bought it on a whim and have not regretted it.


----------



## Radiating (Jan 15, 2013)

oscaroo said:


> For you all curious people.
> 
> I have to put this up in 3 parts.
> 
> Enjoy!



Can you post the full resolution 13mm shot? I'm very curious to see the resolution.
You can upload it to picturepush.com for free.

This might be a reasonable alternative to the Samyang 14mm that has less distortion. Though likley it will have much lower resolution.


----------



## oscaroo (Jan 15, 2013)

pj1974 said:


> Cheers... nice image! Where was this photo taken?


Somewhere in Sydney, AU.



alan_k said:


> Not sure what you mean by a "fixed" lens hood on the 8-16- it is entirely removable, but when attached to the lens it is radially symmetric so there is no advantage to rotating it one way or the other.


Don't know where you get your facts from buddy, on the Sigma 8-16mm the hood is fixed. On the Canon 8-15mm Fisheye the hood is removable.



RMC33 said:


> Love the 8-15 Fish~ Bought it on a whim and have not regretted it.


I found UWA+Fisheye a difficult lens to learn to use. But once you know it, they're a beaut!



Radiating said:


> Can you post the full resolution 13mm shot? I'm very curious to see the resolution.



Hmm. Sadly, after I put the post up I deleted all the images.

I'm selling my 50d today and so after today I won't have a crop sensor camera. 13mm is shot where the 8-16mm says "14mm". The photos uploaded here weren't on tripod so it's not "exact" either.

I'm borrowing my friend's Kenko 1.4 TC to try it out on the 6d with the UWA as some post said it looked okay.
When I do that I'll upload the full res pics and link them to here.

The sigma 8-16 has more bendy-wall distortion than the canon 10-22, but, I can use the Sigma on the FF whereas my buddy that bought the canon will be ******* when he goes FF.


----------



## oscaroo (Jan 16, 2013)

Radiating said:


> Can you post the full resolution 13mm shot? I'm very curious to see the resolution.
> You can upload it to picturepush.com for free.
> 
> This might be a reasonable alternative to the Samyang 14mm that has less distortion. Though likley it will have much lower resolution.



I tried also with Kenko TC 1.4 DXG (i think)

8-16 @ 8 on 6d: http://www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/11971719/img/11971719.jpg
8-16 @ 8 + TC on 6d: http://www3.picturepush.com/photo/a/11971726/img/11971726.jpg
8-16 @ 16 on 6d: http://www3.picturepush.com/photo/a/11971731/img/11971731.jpg
8-16 @ 16 + TC on 6d:http://www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/11971734/img/11971734.jpg

Enjoy.


----------



## mirekti (Jan 16, 2013)

It would have been great had you compared Sigma 12-24 II on FF. I own one and like it a lot, especially @12mm-14mm f8-f11.


----------



## oscaroo (Jan 16, 2013)

mirekti said:


> It would have been great had you compared Sigma 12-24 II on FF. I own one and like it a lot, especially @12mm-14mm f8-f11.





I know.
Right now I could get the KenkoTC + Keep this lens, and also use the TC for my 70-300L or ... sell the 8-16 and buy the 12-24. Buying the KenkoTC ends up being more flexible. Grr! If only someone would buy my old camera on ebay I could afford the kenkoTC.


----------

